# Baitboot Jabo 2 inkl echolot !!!



## welsstipper (22. Mai 2013)

moin männers und ggf auch mädels... 

habe gestern ein baitboot jabo 2 gekauft, es hat 2 mängel einen bruch im rumpf ca 2x2 cm kein loch sondern eine bruchstelle ...

und die gewindestange vom kipper scheint ausgehakt oder sowas der motor dreht aber die stange nicht ... 

und die halterung für den akku ist weggebrochen daher auch die schäden...

wie kann man eine solche bruchstelle am besten reparieren ? 

vielleicht hat jemand ein solches boot und könnte mir fotos vom innen leben schicken ? (wie genau der akku da befestigt ist und wo genau) 

jemand ne idee warum die stange nicht mehr dreht ? 

echo usw funktionirt alles super ... hätte es eigentlich nicht gekauft aber bei dem preis konnte ich nicht nein sagen ...#q#q#q


----------



## rainerle (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Baitboot Jabo 2 inkl echolot !!!*

Gewebematte, Epoxyharz, Schleifpapier und los geht das (auch von innen abdichten!). Alles andere (Sekundenkleber und etc pp) kann man auf Dauer vergessen.

BTW: so ein Teil müsste ich schon fast geschenkt bekommen (na gut, die Frachtkosten würde ich noch bezahlen), damit ich mir diese Arbeit antue - aber bei dem derzeitigen Wetter ist das ein schöner Zeitvertreib für zu Hause.


----------



## welsstipper (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Baitboot Jabo 2 inkl echolot !!!*

naja neupreis 350 € ich habe 80 bezahlt ... ich denke der preis ist voll ok ... und viel arbeite ist das nun wirklich nicht ...


----------



## rainerle (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Baitboot Jabo 2 inkl echolot !!!*

.....80 Euro - das ist ja dann fast geschenkt


----------



## welsstipper (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Baitboot Jabo 2 inkl echolot !!!*

so sehe ich das auch .... der kipper funktioniert auch wieder ... der vorbesitzer hatte scheinbar 2 linke hände oder kein bock zu fummeln... 

einzig die abdichtung und ein neuer halter für die batterie muss her ... mal schauen was ich mir da einfallen lasse ...

mich würde eine bedienungsanleitung für boot und echolot interessieren falls jemand sowas hat ....


----------



## cafabu (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Baitboot Jabo 2 inkl echolot !!!*

Moinsen,
das Boot hab ich auch. 
Die Batteriehalterung ist eine Schachstelle. Meine ist auch gebrochen. Ich lege den Akku einfach ins Boot, ohne Halter. Bisher damit keine Probleme.
Am Bug war auch ein Riss im Rumpf. Habe ich innen und außen etwas aufgeraut und mit Heißkleber gedichtet. Hällt seit zwei Jahren ohne Probleme.
Carsten


----------



## Slick (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Baitboot Jabo 2 inkl echolot !!!*

Ich nehme das hier

http://www.ebay.de/itm/SELBSTKLEBEN...arten_Hobby_Basteln_Nähen&hash=item3cca966590

um den Akku zu sichern bei meinem Futterboot.Es hält einwandfrei.

Für 80 Euro ist Top,dafür bekommt man kein ferngesteuertes Echolot.

Hier mal ein Bild was ich gefunden habe.

http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/608345028/Fish_finder_JABO_2BS_JABO_2BS/showimage.html

Grüße


----------



## welsstipper (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Baitboot Jabo 2 inkl echolot !!!*



Slick schrieb:


> Ich nehme das hier
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/SELBSTKLEBEN...arten_Hobby_Basteln_Nähen&hash=item3cca966590
> 
> ...



|good: vielen dank genau sowas habe ich gesucht ;-) 

der kipper läuft auch schon schon wieder, ich weiß nicht was der vorbesitzer für hobbit gewesen ist ... scheinbar 2 linke daumen oder so ... 

habe das boot nochmal komplett zerlegt, dabei ist mir aufgefallen das extrem viel rost auf dem motor ist bzw beiden motoren... naja erstmal alles zerlegt und bischen geschliffen und gewachst ... sieht wieder aus wie ne ;-) vielleicht sogar besser :vik:

beim zerlegen ist mir aufgefallen das etliche schrauben fehlten ... von diesen krautschutzgittern, usw #d

auch unter dem boot wo die lampe ist und das echolot fehlt die versiegelung der löcher ... entweder dichte ich das alles mit aquarien silikon ab oder sikaflex ... denke aber eher aquasilikon das ist schließlich für sowas gemacht und auch auf dauer elastisch (habe noch ne halbe tube hier liegen |supergri

mit dem akku gucke ich mal ... das ist laut hersteller mit einem draht fest gemacht .... naja halt kein high end produkt ... 

ich werde es mit diesem insdustrie band machen .... oder halt mit ner art klettverschluss drüber gespannt ...


----------



## Slick (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Baitboot Jabo 2 inkl echolot !!!*

kein Ding

Ich wollte anfangs auch normales Klettband benutzen,aber da rutscht die Batterie,außer du hast irgendwelche Anschläge für die Batterie.

Es scheint so als ob Wasser ins Boot rein gelaufen ist und nicht gelüftet wurde.Bei meinem Carp Madness XXL dichten die Wellen durch das Fett im Rohr ab und 100% dicht ist das nicht,daher sollten die Revisionsdeckel nach der Angeltour geöffnet werden, damit das Tropfwasser trocknen kann und kein Feuchtbiotop sich bildet.

Grüße


----------



## welsstipper (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Baitboot Jabo 2 inkl echolot !!!*

schade nur das dieses boot kein Revisionsdeckel hat ... ich müßte jedesmal ca 15 schrauben lösen 
um denn deckel wo der ein und aus schalter drauf/drin ist abnehmen zu können 

muss ich mal gucken ob man sowas nachrüsten kann ... 

habe eben die klappe vom kipper erstmal umgebaut ... original ist die plastik gelagert (eingehängt) habe das ganze jetzt mit nem schanier gemacht ... gefällt mir wesendlich besser und man geht nicht gefahr diese klappe mal zu verlieren


----------



## Eduard1962 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Baitboot Jabo 2 inkl echolot !!!*

#cHallo, ich habe grade auch mir ein Baitboot Jabo 2 besorgt ok habe ich schon bessere gesehen. Das sind B Ware und leider die Elektronik funktioniert nicht und die Klappe von kipper wie bei welsstipper abgebrochen ist, aber das ist kein Problem das werde ich auch mit dem Scharnier lösen, was mir sorgen mach das ist die Elektronik ich habe mir auch überlegt ob das ganze Mechanismus auf 2,4GHz umzurösten soll die Steuerung und Fahrtregler habe ich aber wie ich das machen soll das weis ich nicht , vielleicht jemand mit gutem rat helfen kann. Oder wo finde ich den Betriebsanleitung für Baitboot Jabo 2 das wäre auch klasse. Gruss Edi #c


----------



## welsstipper (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Baitboot Jabo 2 inkl echolot !!!*



Eduard1962 schrieb:


> #cHallo, ich habe grade auch mir ein Baitboot Jabo 2 besorgt ok habe ich schon bessere gesehen. Das sind B Ware und leider die Elektronik funktioniert nicht und die Klappe von kipper wie bei welsstipper abgebrochen ist, aber das ist kein Problem das werde ich auch mit dem Scharnier lösen, was mir sorgen mach das ist die Elektronik ich habe mir auch überlegt ob das ganze Mechanismus auf 2,4GHz umzurösten soll die Steuerung und Fahrtregler habe ich aber wie ich das machen soll das weis ich nicht , vielleicht jemand mit gutem rat helfen kann. Oder wo finde ich den Betriebsanleitung für Baitboot Jabo 2 das wäre auch klasse. Gruss Edi #c





darf ich fragen was du für das boot bezahlt hast ? nehme mal an du hast es bei ebay ersteigert ... da hast du glaube ich sogar 4 wochen rückgaberecht .... jedenfalls gibt es dort 1 -2 händler die das anbieten ... ich habe meins privat gekauft am wochenende läuft es vom stapel ... vielleicht bleibe ich auch gleich ne nacht ... an meinen durch echolot neu entdeckten spods ;-)


----------



## Eduard1962 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Baitboot Jabo 2 inkl echolot !!!*

Also es hat mir etwas mehr als 80 € mit Versand gekostet, nur habe ich spekuliert das am Boot keine große Schaden sind no ja das war ein Flop aber es ist nicht so schlimm , zur sichercheit kaufe zwei Neu 540 Motore je ca. 4 bis 5 € kosten und Baue die Anlage auf 2,4 GHz um ,den Sender, Empfänger und Fahrtregler habe ich also für mich ist das kein großes Problem ,ok trotz dem habe ich für was besseres gehofft. Die Teile kann man auch bei Alibaba oder Aliexpress kaufen natürlich mit Risiko aber jetzt brauche ich das nicht!


----------



## steff323 (3. September 2014)

*AW: Baitboot Jabo 2 inkl echolot !!!*



Eduard1962 schrieb:


> Also es hat mir etwas mehr als 80 € mit Versand gekostet, nur habe ich spekuliert das am Boot keine große Schaden sind no ja das war ein Flop aber es ist nicht so schlimm , zur sichercheit kaufe zwei Neu 540 Motore je ca. 4 bis 5 € kosten und Baue die Anlage auf 2,4 GHz um ,den Sender, Empfänger und Fahrtregler habe ich also für mich ist das kein großes Problem ,ok trotz dem habe ich für was besseres gehofft. Die Teile kann man auch bei Alibaba oder Aliexpress kaufen natürlich mit Risiko aber jetzt brauche ich das nicht!



Hallo, habe auch so ein Boot aber meine Motoren sind durch Wasser Einbruch defekt. Wo bekomme ich neue her?


----------



## steff323 (3. September 2014)

*AW: Baitboot Jabo 2 inkl echolot !!!*

Hallo, wo bekomme ich für meinen Futterboot, Baitboat Jabo 2 mit Fishfinder Ersatzmotoren her.
 Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (3. September 2014)

*AW: Baitboot Jabo 2 inkl echolot !!!*

http://www.rc-mod-shop.de/Amewi-Futterboot


----------



## NickAdams (5. September 2014)

*AW: Baitboot Jabo 2 inkl echolot !!!*

Benutze statt normales Klettband das sogenannte Dual Lock: 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/3M-Dual-Lock-SJ-3550-Klettband-25-4-mm-x-2-m-Klebeband-/290635036468 

Das hält absolut fest und du wirst mit der Batterie keine Probleme mehr haben. Ich habe sogar schon Akkus von 1 kg damit hängend an den Deckeln benutzt, ohne dass was passiert wäre.

So long,

Nick


----------

